# Is there a website for free  entry online competitions in Ireland?



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2010)

I saw in today's Irish Times that there is a competition for a night in Belfast and two tickets to see Alan Bennett's The Habit of Art.

http://www.belfastfestival.com/habit/

It just takes seconds to enter and you can untick the boxes to make sure you don't get spam. 

is there a list of such competitions anywhere?


----------



## Locke (24 Sep 2010)

Off the top of my head I can't think of one stop shop. I know the ireland.com have a page: [broken link removed]

Dublin Events too: http://www.dublinevents.com/competition.php

Would be a great site to have all in the one place. Wouldn't be a bad idea for some sort of sticky either.

Warning though, some sites that offer comps end up having SMS charges linked in so be wary when looking online.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2010)

Hi Locke

We could have a sticky in the Bargains forum or here? 


Any suggestions on criteria?

I am thinking of something like the following: 

Must be able to enter free 
Must be able to enter online or by one standard rate text.
No other obligation such as having to sign up for alerts. 
Prize must be valuable? For example, a free sitting with a photographer would not be a prize. 

There are free tickets to the Irish Antique Dealers Fair which is on this weekend available here I think that these are valuable as many people like to go to this fair. "free" tickets to a McAnthony Property fair on the other hand would not qualify.


----------



## Locke (24 Sep 2010)

Agree with the Criteria you listed.



> Must be able to enter free
> Must be able to enter online or by one standard rate text.
> No other obligation such as having to sign up for alerts.
> Prize must be valuable? For example, a free sitting with a photographer would not be a prize.


 
Should not require subscription to a mailing list, if it does should give option to enter while opting out.

Should not require you to register for a for a Website. (Although, in some cases, sites which carry registration for user views may be okay? Like Consumer Review Sites and so on.)

Those two may be at the discretion of those that want to enter but I'd imagine your moderators would be able to spot anything malicious in comps added.

It would be a bit of fun for the askaboutmoney.com users. And could give people a little lift if they win something!


----------



## Sandals (24 Sep 2010)

I do Pigsback comps but after nearly two years never won anything, also Prudzine mag, won a lipshine which is fantastic ie the product. entertainment.ie does competitions but again after nearly two years won nothing.  Really there a time passer......


----------



## foxylady (24 Sep 2010)

www.entertainment.ie is another website with competitions


----------

